# Randy Newbergs public land videos



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's a link to one of Randy Newbergs video series explaining the public land transfer idea:






This is video 3 there will be several more to come. Randy seems like an amazing outdoorsman and a true advocate for wildlife and hunting, subscribe to his YouTube page he has some really good uploads as well.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This is exactly what people needed in the hunting community 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

